# [gelöst] Neuaufsetzen scheitert an Netzanbindung

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade, meinen neuen Rechner zu gentooisieren. Leider bekomme ich keine Anbindung an meinen Router. Im Moment sitze ich an einem andere Rechner, alle Angaben sind aus dem Gedächtnis....

System wie es bisher funktioniert hat:

Gentoo-Box mit 2 Netzkarten (Onboard & Realtek 811?), Kabel-Router Technicolor, Kabelgebundene Verbindung, kein Mac-Filter.

Neues System, wie es funktionieren soll:

Gentoo-Box mit 2 Netzkartewn (Onboard + Realtek 811?, ausgebaut aus alter Kiste), Kabel-Router wie vor

Booten von der LiveDVD-Amd64-multilib-20160704, bei den Bootmeldungen taucht "Netzwerkmanager inaktiv" auf. Nach dem Start zeigt ifconfig -a alle Netzwerkkarten mit gestecktem Kabel an (enp3s0 / enp4s7). Ping auf Router (192.168.*.*) klappt nicht.

Fehlersuche ergab fehlendes Default gw, setzen mit "route add default gw 192.168.*.*" ergibt Fehler "SIOCADDRT Netzwerk nicht erreichbar" (oder so ähnlich).

net-setup läuft durch, der anschließende dhcpcd-Befehl geht in timeout. Manuelle Konfiguration der Schnittstellen mit dhcpcd geht ebenfalls in timeout.

Meine Vermutung:

Der Router und die LiveDVD sind "inkompatibel" konfiguriert. Z.B: Router mit IPv4, LiveDVD mit IPv6. Allerdings kenne ich mich mit IPv6 noch nicht aus. 

Außerdem habe ich im Board-Handbuch die Onboard-Netzkarte als Realtek ???? benannt, lspci findet aber eine Sundance IP100A (oder so ähnlich). Als Kernel-Modul wird mii geladen. Unter net/Ethernet/dlink finde ich auch ein sundance.ko, dass ich aber nicht laden kann. Da ifconfig -a alle Schnittstellen anzeigt ist das geladene mii-Modul vermutlich richtig, oder?

Heute Abend würde ich gerne weitermachen, habe aber noch keine Idee, wie. Hat jemand eine Idee?

<edit> Das hat eine Internetrecherche hervorgezaubert:

 *Quote:*   

> Bei den ansonsten beschriebenen Instabilitäten der TC7200 Firmware gebe ich dir recht, diese sind sicherlich nicht akzeptabel. Zum Glück betreibe ich meine Telefone weiterhin über die Telekom, und WLAN über einen separaten AP. Worüber ich selbst mich massiv ärgere, ist die schrottige IPv6 Unterstützung der TC7200 Firmware. Direkt am TC7200 angeschlossene Rechner funktionieren soweit über IPv6 mit öffentlichen Adressen. Aber alles was über mein Haus-Netzwerk am TC7200 hängt, bleibt IPv6 mäßig schlicht abgehängt.

 

https://got-tty.org/kabelbw-technicolor-freies-internet-ist-uns-egal

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Das würde ja bedeuten, wenn mein Rechner auf IPv6 konfiguriert ist, kann das Technicolor-Modem das gar nicht vernünftig.... </edit>

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Mar 19, 2017 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Versuch erst mal folgendes:

1) Netzwerkmanager stoppen

```
service Networkmanger stop
```

2) Netzwekkarte manuell konfigurieren

```
ifconfig [interface] up [ip adresse]
```

3) Kabel modem anpingen

```
ping [ip adresse]
```

Natürlich sollte die ip adresse, die in Schritt 2 zugewiesen wird im passenden Netzwerkbereich für dein Kabelmodem sein.

Wenn das geht, wäre der nächste Schritt das ganze nochmal mit dhcp zu probieren:

```
dhcpcd [interface]
```

Wenn das geht sollte sowas wie gw und dns server gesetzt sein.

Ansonsten bitte ein paar fehlermeldungen (evtl. mit USB stick kopieren)

----------

## uhai

ok, hier die abgetippten Fehlermeldungen:

```
service networkmanager stop

service: service 'networkmanager' does not exist
```

Die liveDVD nutzt openrc, da ist der Befehl - glaube ich - anders. Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ist schon zu lange her. Ich habe networkmanager mit htop beendet.

```
ifconfig enp3s0 up 192.168.*.*
```

nimmt er ohne Kommentar...

```
ping <IP Router>

PING <IP Router> (<IP Router>) 56 (84) bytes of data

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

^C

--- < IP router> ping statistics ----

15 packets trasnmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 33021ms
```

Ohne networkmanager mit htop abzuschießen war die Meldung von ping "Network is unreachable"

net-setup ergibt folgende Ausgabe nach beenden der grafischen Oberfläche:

```
control_open: Connection refused

enp3s0: adding address <IPv6>

if_address6: Permission denied

DUID 00:01:00.[...]

enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

enp3so: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp3s0: probing for an IPv4LL address

```

bleibt so stehen...

Ich verstehe das so, dass meine enp3s0 gerne eine IPv6-Adresse hätte, der Technicolor TK 7200 router das aber nicht kann. Wie bekomme ich testweise enp3s0 auf IPv4 umgebogen?

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ok, hier die abgetippten Fehlermeldungen:
> 
> ```
> service networkmanager stop
> 
> ...

 

Achtung: Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten bei NetworkManager!!!

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die liveDVD nutzt openrc, da ist der Befehl - glaube ich - anders. Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ist schon zu lange her. Ich habe networkmanager mit htop beendet.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Schau doch mal, ob ethtool oder mii-tool mit bei der LiveCD/DVD dabei sind. Damit kannst du checken ob ein Link besteht. 

Aber mal ne ganz andere Frage, hast du beide Netzwerkkarten im gleichen Switch/Router stecken, im gleichen Subnetz ohne VLAN? Falls ja, dann zieh doch bitte mal ein Kabel ab.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Die zweite Steckkarte habe ich entfernt. Nur noch onboard. Die wird als Realtek RLT 8111/8168/8411 erkannt, Treiber r8169.

ethtool ist da, Link besteht.

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du den NetworkManager gestoppt bekommen? Eventuell auch via

```

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

n.n - ich muss Brötchen verdienen, mache heute Abend weiter....

Aber jetzt ist er aus, habe das Live-System heruntergefahren. Netzwerk geht trotzdem nicht   :Very Happy: 

uhai

und weiter geht die wilde Fahrt:

1. NetworkManager gestoppt (geht, wenn man richtig schreibt ....)

2. enp3s0 manuell konfiguriert

3. ping auf Router: Destination Host Unreachable

route gibt nur loopback für lo an und 192.168.0.0 für enp3s0????

ping vom Router auf PC geht auch nicht - request timed out

uhai

----------

## uhai

Protokoll vom Router:

```
2017-03-07 21:53:35: [Info] TLV-11 - unrecognized OID;CM-MAC=44:32:c8:7d:51:e0;CMTS-MAC=0...

--- -- --:--:--: [Warn] DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response ;CM-MAC...

--- -- --:--:--: [Info] Honoring MDD; IP provisioning mode = IPv4

--- -- --:--:--: [Major] No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=44:32:c8:7d...

--- -- --:--:--: [Info] WiFi Interface [wl0] set to Channel 1 (Side-Band Channel:N/A)...

--- -- --:--:--: [Major] No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=44:32:c8:7d...

```

Was ist CM-MAC? Hilft das weiter?

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ka, ob das ein Fehler ist oder nur eine Info. Ich würde es jetzt so versuchen. Als erstes wieder den NetworkManager beenden, dann den dhcp Client killen und alles manuell wie folgt konfigurieren:

```

ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf

```

Dann als erstes einen ping auf 192.168.0.100 absetzen und dann, wenn das erfolgreich war, auf die 192.168.0.1. Wenn alles nicht hilft kannst du auch mal SystemRescueCD versuchen. Manchmal hat die Gentoo Live CD/DVD sich ein wenig zickig... Sieht man öfter hier im Forum  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

ping auf Karte geht, auf Router nicht: 

```
FROM 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=13 Destination Host Unreachable

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available
```

????

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It means you reached a maximum value for a system parameter. Probably /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max (but this might need some investigating on a system that shows this error). This setting is the maximum amount "receive socket memory".
> 
> It is likely that the cause is a broken NIC -or- a NIC that is not 100% supported if the system is not stressed out. Broadcom bcm4313 is one that seems to show this error. 
> ...

 

Entweder du versuchst nochmal die zweite karte oder du verwendest mal eine andere CD/DVD mit einem Linux, dass einen etwas aktuelleren Kernel hat, als die LiveCD/DVD. Einige hatten auch Glück, nachdem sie den Router einem Reset unterzogen haben.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Die zweite Karte hatte ich anfangs drin, ohne Erfolg...

Den Router habe ich bereits mehrfach resettet, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Ich muss mal sehen, wie ich an eine andere Boot-DVD komme.....

uhai

----------

## uhai

ping auf Karte geht, auf Router nicht: 

```
FROM 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=13 Destination Host Unreachable

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available
```

????

uhai

<edit> Ich habe jetzt von Linux Mint LiveDVD gebootet. Im bios war als erstes Boot-Laufwerk die Netzkarte eingerichtet...??? Von meiner Bastelei gestern?

Mint läuft jetzt, musste UEFI abschalten. Netzwerk geht trotzdem nicht, ping aus router scheitert - network unreachable.

Einziger Unterschied (bisher):

mit ifconfig enp3s0 bekomme ich eine IPv6-Adresse angezeigt.die default gw kann ich mit route nicht setzen, nimmt er nicht an (bin root).

Könnte es sein, dass ich die Routerkonfiguration für den neuen Rechner ändern muss? Ein MAC-Filter ist eigentlich nicht gesetzt.....

uhai </edit>

<edit>Irgendwie freut es mich. dass es mit Mint auch nicht geht. Dann ist es wenigstens nicht die Gentoo-LiveDVD......</edit>

<edit> Wenn die onboard-Karte für den router zu schnell ist, einigen die zwei sich doch auf eine langsamere Übertragung, oder?</edit>

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

langsam glaube ich, dass dein Router sch... ist. Hast du vielleicht noch einen "billigen" Router, den du dazwischen hängen könntest? Was für eine IPv6 Adresse hat denn dein Rechner dann? fe80:???? oder etwas eher in Richtung 2XXX:****? 

```

br0       Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 36:0b:5c:20:85:9e

          inet Adresse:192.168.23.254  Bcast:192.168.23.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6-Adresse: 2001:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX::254/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::be5f:f4ff:fedf:d0db/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1

          RX-Pakete:2575238383 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0

          TX-Pakete:3122415650 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX-Bytes:1114824818586 (1.1 TB)  TX-Bytes:1962057537914 (1.9 TB)

```

So sieht es bei mir aus. Die erste IPv6 Adresse ist eine öffentliche, die auch nach außen funktioniert. Die zweite ist kann nicht ins Internet gehen, ich kann aber den Rechner darüber erreichen im lokalen Netz.

Eine IPv6 default Route musst du nicht unbedingt setzen. Die sollte dein System selber finden. Du kannst ja mal testen, ob das folgende Kommando funktioniert:

```

ping6 2a00:1450:4001:820::2003

```

Das ist google.de auf IPv6.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Insgesamt habe ich 3 IPv6-ADressen, zwei mit dem Eintrag SCope:Global

2a02:....

2a02:.... (ab der 17 Stelle anders)

fe80:...

Der Router Technicolor TK7200 wird von KabelBW/UnitiyMedia den Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt. Konnte man sich nicht aussuchen. Jetzt darf man glaube ich seinen eigenen Router einsetzen? Dann muss ich mir was kaufen..... Könnte es auch am Kabel liegen? Das habe ich nur vom alten Rechner abgezogen und in den neuen gesteckt....

Der Ping auf Google ergibt unknown host... stimmt die Adresse? Sieht am Ende komisch aus.

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

dann scheint wenigstens DHCPv6 bzw RADVD zu funktionieren auf dem Router. Die Google IP ist korrekt so:

```
root@zeus:~# nslookup -q=AAAA www.google.de

Server:         127.0.0.1

Address:        127.0.0.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

www.google.de   has AAAA address 2a00:1450:4001:820::2003

Authoritative answers can be found from:

.       nameserver = m.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = a.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = h.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = l.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = f.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = i.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = c.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = d.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = g.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = j.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = e.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = b.root-servers.net.

.       nameserver = k.root-servers.net.

root@zeus:~#

```

Ja du hast nun die freie Routerwahl, aber bevor du dir einen neuen eventuell sehr teuren Kabelrouter kaufst, würde ich doch erstmal ein Factory Reset auf dem vorhandenen Router versuchen. Scheinbar stimmt da irgendwas nicht. Deswegen hatte ich ja vorgeschlagen mal einen einfachen Router zwischen den Kabelrouter und deinen PC zu hängen um zu schauen, ob dein PC überhaupt IPv4 sprechen möchte.

Lt. deiner Signatur hast du doch noch einen zweiten Rechner. Eventuell kannst du den auch versuchen als DHCP Server und Router temporär mal konfigurieren, wenn der denn im LAN/WAN sauber funktioniert.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

DELL-Netbook komme ich ins Forum. Mein Router versorgt hier noch einen zweiten PC via Ethernet mit Internet. Außerdem sind zwei weitere Laptops und und 4 Smartphones wireless "drin". Also grundsätzlich funktioniert der Router....

Kann ich die neue Netzwerkkarte nicht auf IPv4 konfigurieren?

Wie mache ich aus meinem Netbook einen Router?

<edit> Das geht glaube ich gar nicht. Das Netbook hat nur eine Netzschnittstelle.... </edit>

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Auch mit einer Netzwerkkarte kann ein System zum Router werden. Du hast doch schon versucht manuell mit IPv4 zu arbeiten. Aber anscheinend funktioniert das ja nicht.

Wenn du dein Netbook im Ethernet hast, dann müsst du dort mal schauen, ob du eine IPv4 Adresse hast. Dann musst du einfach nur das Netbook als default Gateway auf deinem anderen Rechner angeben, IP-Forwarding auf dem Netbook aktivieren und ggfs. NAT auf dem Netbook machen via Masquerade. Dann sollte das schon funktionieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Mein Netbook hat doch 2 SChnittstellen?

```
 ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:e8:c4:31:3f  

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:8071:318f:7400:c81b:5160:ccfb:cf5a/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:8071:318f:7400:b053:ce2d:6390:636b/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:8071:318f:7400:b9f9:641f:9e9d:f5c0/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:8071:318f:7400:224:e8ff:fec4:313f/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::224:e8ff:fec4:313f/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1

          RX-Pakete:298704 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0

          TX-Pakete:209232 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX-Bytes:148327387 (148.3 MB)  TX-Bytes:35759436 (35.7 MB)

          Interrupt:43 Basisadresse:0xe000 

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:25:56:76:9a:cc  

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.33  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:8071:318f:7400:9c2f:511:56d7:237d/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:8071:318f:7400:225:56ff:fe76:9acc/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::225:56ff:fe76:9acc/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1

          RX-Pakete:108853 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:2144122

          TX-Pakete:58937 Fehler:56 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX-Bytes:41808242 (41.8 MB)  TX-Bytes:11102473 (11.1 MB)

          Interrupt:17 

```

... und hat eine IPv6 Adresse.... Router klappt nicht, Festplatte ist voll, keine Nachinstallation mehr möglich.

<edit> eine ist WLAN....</edit>

Wie bekomme ich die vollständige Netzerkkonfiguration vom Netbook mit dem neuen Desktop verglichen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle relevanten Einstellungen anzuzeigen?

<edit> in der resolv.conf ist der falsche nameserver hinterlegt. Aber ich kann den ricxhtigen nameserver nicht hineinschreiben - LIVE-DVD??? 

Kabel zwischen Netbook & Desktop getauscht -> Netbook geht, Desktop nicht... </edit>

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Auf deinem Desktop:

```

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 

route add default gw 192.168.0.33 

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf 

ping 192.168.0.33

ping 8.8.8.8

```

Auf dem Netbook:

```

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

```

optional aber besser auch auf dem Netbook; iptables installieren:

```

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

```

eventuell auch hier mal mit eth2 probieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Stefan,

mein Problem ist momentan, dass ich die resolv.conf nicht ändern kann. Auf meinem LIve-System bekomme ich die Änderung nicht in die Datei geschreiben. Ich denke, dass muss zuerst.....

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Ping sollte aber auch gehen, ohne dass du die resolv.conf anpasst. Vor allem, wenn du erstmal "nur" dein Netbook erreichen möchtest.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

ping auf das Netbook ergibt "Destination host unreachable.

ping auf die eigen Netzkarte geht..... Kabelproblem? Brauche ich andere Kabel? Ich habe das Netbook-Kabel gegen das Desktop -Kabel schon getauscht, Netbook hatte trotzdem Verbindung, Desktop immer noch nicht. Also habe ich Kabel als Ursache ausgeschlossen.... Sind cat6.

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Also langsam wäre es mal sinnvoll, wenn wir die vollen Logs des Systems haben. Einfach mal nen USB Stick mit anschließen und dann über dein Netbook oder einen anderen funktionierenden PC posten. Das sieht schon fast nach einem HW Defekt aus. Hast du nur das Kabel zwischen Router und dem Rechner oder geht das in eine Dose in der Wand und dann wieder aus der Wand in den Router?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Kabel zwischen Rechner & Router bzw. Hub. Ich habe nur die rechnerseitigen Kabel umgesteckt, also auch die Routerports gewechselt.

Welche logs wären interessant? Und warum kann root die resolv.conf nicht umschreiben?

uhai

----------

## uhai

```
 grep -RH net /media/585B-323A/log/

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 18:47:14 livecd acpid[5299]: starting up with netlink and the input layer

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 18:47:21 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMEthernetFactory (internal)

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 18:47:23 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  (enp3s0): new Ethernet device (carrier: OFF, driver: 'r8169', ifindex: 2)

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 18:47:23 livecd /etc/init.d/netmount[5434]: WARNING: netmount will start when NetworkManager has started

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 18:54:26 livecd /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[7106]: NetworkManager: unknown function `netmask'

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: WARNING: CPU: 4 PID: 0 at net/sched/sch_generic.c:303 dev_watchdog+0x17a/0x1e1()

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: Modules linked in: thermal cfg80211 rfkill ipv6 binfmt_misc nouveau kvm_amd snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic snd_hda_intel kvm mxm_wmi snd_hda_codec irqbypass wmi snd_hda_core snd_hwdep snd_pcm crct10dif_pclmul crc32_pclmul ttm crc32c_intel input_leds ghash_clmulni_intel snd drm_kms_helper drm serio_raw pcspkr i2c_piix4 fam15h_power k10temp edac_core acpi_cpufreq ohci_pci processor aesni_intel lrw glue_helper ablk_helper cryptd aes_x86_64 iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi vmxnet3 virtio_net tg3 libphy sky2 r8169 pcnet32 mii igb ptp pps_core i2c_algo_bit dca e1000 bnx2 atl1c fuse zfs(POE) zunicode(POE) zcommon(POE) znvpair(POE) spl(OE) zavl(POE) nfs lockd grace sunrpc btrfs zlib_deflate multipath linear raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_raid raid456

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  pata_sl82c105 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 19:37:57 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMEthernetFactory (internal)

/media/585B-323A/log/messages:Mar 12 19:37:57 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  (enp3s0): new Ethernet device (carrier: ON, driver: 'r8169', ifindex: 2)

/media/585B-323A/log/sddm.log:[18:49:22.470] (WW) DAEMON: Authentication information: "   ********                     **\n  **//////**                   /**\n **      //   *****  *******  ******  ******   ******\n/**          **///**//**///**///**/  **////** **////**\n/**    *****/******* /**  /**  /**  /**   /**/**   /**\n//**  ////**/**////  /**  /**  /**  /**   /**/**   /**\n //******** //****** ***  /**  //** //****** //******\n  ////////   ////// ///   //    //   //////   //////\n                                        Choice Edition\n\n\tWelcome to the Gentoo Linux Live!\n\nThe root password on this system has been auto-scrambled for security.\n\nIf any ethernet adapters were detected at boot, they should be auto-configured\nif DHCP is available on your network.  Type \"net-setup eth0\" to\nspecify eth0 IP address settings by hand.\n\nCheck /etc/kernels/kernel-config-* for kernel configuration(s).\nThe latest version of the Handbook is always available from the Gentoo web\nsite by typing \"links http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml\".\n\nTo start an ssh server on this system, type \"rc-service sshd start\".  If you\nneed to log in remotely as root, type \"passwd root\" to reset root's password\nto a known value.\n\nPlease report any bugs you find to http://bugs.gentoo.org. Be sure to include\ndetailed information about how to reproduce the bug you are reporting.\n\nThank you for using Gentoo Linux!\n"

/media/585B-323A/log/pm-powersave.log:Setting Ethernet device 0000:03:00.0 to on

```

```
/home/uhai# grep dhcp /media/585B-323A/log/messages

Mar 12 18:47:28 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6101

Mar 12 18:47:30 livecd dhcpcd[6101]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 18:47:30 livecd dhcpcd[6101]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 18:47:31 livecd dhcpcd[6101]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 18:47:32 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: dev: loaded udev

Mar 12 18:47:32 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 18:47:32 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 18:47:33 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 18:47:33 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: Router Advertisement from fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <warn>  the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6.

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding address 2a02:8071:318f:7400:5270:f7d0:bf0a:cb84/64

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6101]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6101]: enp3s0: removing interface

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCPv6 lease

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: removing route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: removing default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6208

Mar 12 18:47:37 livecd dhcpcd[6208]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Mar 12 18:47:38 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: deleted address 2a02:8071:318f:7400:5270:f7d0:bf0a:cb84/64

Mar 12 18:47:38 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: probing for an IPv4LL address

Mar 12 18:47:38 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -A -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -4 enp3s0

Mar 12 18:47:38 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: dhcp6_sendmessage: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

Mar 12 18:47:43 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.8.163

Mar 12 18:47:43 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 18:47:43 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: enp3s0: adding default route

Mar 12 18:47:43 livecd dhcpcd[6198]: forked to background, child pid 6248

Mar 12 18:47:52 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:47:52 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:47:52 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 18:47:52 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6348

Mar 12 18:47:52 livecd dhcpcd[6348]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Mar 12 18:47:52 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -A -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -4 enp3s0

Mar 12 18:48:03 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is reachable again

Mar 12 18:48:03 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: adding route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:48:03 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: adding default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: adding route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: adding default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6405

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6405]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: removing default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 18:48:07 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -A -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -4 enp3s0

Mar 12 18:53:22 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6902

Mar 12 18:53:22 livecd dhcpcd[6902]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Mar 12 18:53:22 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -A -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -4 enp3s0

Mar 12 18:53:37 livecd NetworkManager[5417]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6907

Mar 12 18:53:37 livecd dhcpcd[6907]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Mar 12 18:53:37 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -A -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-helper -4 enp3s0

Mar 12 18:53:38 livecd dhcpcd[6248]: enp3s0: carrier lost

Mar 12 18:53:38 livecd kernel: traps: dhcpcd[6248] general protection ip:42001b sp:7ffc05b884d0 error:0 in dhcpcd[400000+44000]

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: adding address fe80::3b41:a632:2105:fc84

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: if_addaddress6: Permission denied

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 19:17:20 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:17:25 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: probing for an IPv4LL address

Mar 12 19:17:31 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.8.163

Mar 12 19:17:31 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:17:31 livecd dhcpcd[7173]: forked to background, child pid 7191

Mar 12 19:29:55 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: carrier lost

Mar 12 19:29:55 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: deleting route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:31:21 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: carrier acquired

Mar 12 19:31:21 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:31:21 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 19:31:21 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:31:26 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: probing for an IPv4LL address

Mar 12 19:31:32 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.8.163

Mar 12 19:31:32 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:31:55 livecd dhcpcd[7264]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:31:55 livecd dhcpcd[7264]: dhcpcd already running on pid 7191 (/run/dhcpcd-enp3s0.pid)

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: dev: loaded udev

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: up: interface not found or invalid

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: enp3s0: adding address fe80::3b41:a632:2105:fc84

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: if_addaddress6: Permission denied

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:32:03 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: enp3s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 19:32:08 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.8.163

Mar 12 19:32:08 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:32:08 livecd dhcpcd[7266]: forked to background, child pid 7281

Mar 12 19:40:11 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:40:11 livecd dhcpcd[7281]: enp3s0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:44:44 livecd dhcpcd[7281]: enp3s0: carrier lost

Mar 12 19:44:44 livecd dhcpcd[7191]: enp3s0: carrier lost

Mar 12 19:44:44 livecd kernel: traps: dhcpcd[7191] general protection ip:42001b sp:7ffc9c88edc0 error:0 in dhcpcd[400000+44000]

Mar 12 19:44:44 livecd kernel: dhcpcd[7281]: segfault at b0 ip 0000000000414a9e sp 00007ffc4ba61800 error 4 in dhcpcd[400000+44000]

Mar 12 19:44:55 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 7589

Mar 12 19:44:55 livecd dhcpcd[7589]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:44:55 livecd dhcpcd[7589]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:44:55 livecd dhcpcd[7589]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:44:55 livecd dhcpcd[7589]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:44:59 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <warn>  the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6.

Mar 12 19:44:59 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Mar 12 19:44:59 livecd dhcpcd[7589]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 12 19:44:59 livecd dhcpcd[7589]: enp3s0: removing interface

Mar 12 19:45:00 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 7598

Mar 12 19:45:00 livecd dhcpcd[7598]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:45:00 livecd dhcpcd[7598]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:45:00 livecd dhcpcd[7598]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:45:01 livecd dhcpcd[7598]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <warn>  the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6.

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd dhcpcd[7598]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd dhcpcd[7598]: enp3s0: removing interface

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 7609

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd dhcpcd[7609]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd dhcpcd[7609]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:45:17 livecd dhcpcd[7609]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:45:18 livecd dhcpcd[7609]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <warn>  the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6.

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd dhcpcd[7609]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd dhcpcd[7609]: enp3s0: removing interface

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 7621

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd dhcpcd[7621]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd dhcpcd[7621]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:45:30 livecd dhcpcd[7621]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:45:31 livecd dhcpcd[7621]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:45:59 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <warn>  the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6.

Mar 12 19:45:59 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Mar 12 19:45:59 livecd dhcpcd[7621]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 12 19:45:59 livecd dhcpcd[7621]: enp3s0: removing interface

Mar 12 19:46:12 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 19:46:12 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: adding address fe80::3b41:a632:2105:fc84

Mar 12 19:46:12 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: DUID 00:01:00:01:20:58:54:42:1c:1b:0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:46:12 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 19:46:13 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 19:46:13 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 19:46:16 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: Router Advertisement from fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 19:46:16 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: adding address 2a02:8071:318f:7400:5270:f7d0:bf0a:cb84/64

Mar 12 19:46:16 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: adding route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 19:46:16 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: adding default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 19:46:16 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCPv6 lease

Mar 12 19:46:18 livecd dhcpcd[7636]: forked to background, child pid 7661

Mar 12 19:46:18 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: probing for an IPv4LL address

Mar 12 19:46:23 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.8.163

Mar 12 19:46:23 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 19:46:23 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: adding default route

Mar 12 19:46:28 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <warn>  the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6.

Mar 12 19:46:28 livecd NetworkManager[7326]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Mar 12 19:57:55 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: offered 192.168.0.26 from 192.168.0.1

Mar 12 20:05:05 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:22:24 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: deleting default route

Mar 12 20:22:35 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:35:12 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:40:26 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:40:42 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:41:13 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:41:28 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:45:02 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:47:53 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 20:59:58 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:00:30 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:01:56 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:02:09 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:03:49 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: removing route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 21:23:12 livecd dhcpcd[13781]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 21:23:12 livecd dhcpcd[13781]: sending signal HUP to pid 7661

Mar 12 21:23:12 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: received SIGHUP, rebinding

Mar 12 21:23:12 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCPv6 lease

Mar 12 21:23:12 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: IAID 0d:43:31:b3

Mar 12 21:23:12 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Mar 12 21:23:13 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Mar 12 21:25:42 livecd dhcpcd[13958]: control_open: Connection refused

Mar 12 21:25:42 livecd dhcpcd[13958]: dhcpcd already running on pid 7661 (/run/dhcpcd-enp3s0.pid)

Mar 12 21:55:53 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:57:15 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

Mar 12 21:57:15 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: if_route (ADD): Invalid argument

Mar 12 21:57:15 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: adding default route

Mar 12 21:57:15 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: if_route (ADD): Invalid argument

Mar 12 21:57:26 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:57:41 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:58:02 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:59:23 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 21:59:48 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 22:00:02 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 22:00:23 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 22:03:20 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 22:03:36 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4 is unreachable, expiring it

Mar 12 22:04:18 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: carrier lost

Mar 12 22:04:18 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: deleting address 2a02:8071:318f:7400:5270:f7d0:bf0a:cb84/64

Mar 12 22:04:18 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: deleting default route via fe80::4632:c8ff:fe7d:51e4

Mar 12 22:04:18 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: deleting route to 2a02:8071:318f:7400::/64

Mar 12 22:04:18 livecd dhcpcd[7661]: enp3s0: deleting address fe80::3b41:a632:2105:fc84

Mar 12 22:04:18 livecd kernel: traps: dhcpcd[7661] general protection ip:42001b sp:7ffdea447050 error:0 in dhcpcd[400000+44000]

```

Hilft das weiter???

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Ich bitte nochmals um die VOLLEN logs, nicht nur Auszüge!!! Wenn es nicht direkt ins Forum geht, dann über wgetpaste.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

```
the dhcpcd backend does not support IPv6. 
```

Nur mal so ein Schuss ins Blaue. Könnte es sein, dass der Netzworkmanager versucht, Dir 'ne IPv6-Adresse per dhcp zu besorgen, dhcpcd aber damit nicht klarkommt?

Ich weiß, die Zeit ist reif für ipv6. Aber komischerweise hatte ich bisher immer nur Probleme damit.

----------

## uhai

@musv:

dhcpcd kann man mit -4 auf iPv4 zwingen, oder? Ich bekomme dann die IP 169.254.?.??? für mein LAN. Der ping auf den Router geht trotzdem nicht. Was ist das für ein Adressbereich? Ich hätte mit 192.168.... oder 10.10.... gerechnet.

@bbgermany:

Hier ist der Link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24184672/

Danke für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

also wenn ich das hier sehe, dann wird mir ganz anders:

```

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: WARNING: CPU: 4 PID: 0 at net/sched/sch_generic.c:303 dev_watchdog+0x17a/0x1e1()

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: enp3s0 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: Modules linked in: thermal cfg80211 rfkill ipv6 binfmt_misc nouveau kvm_amd snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic snd_hda_intel kvm mxm_wmi snd_hda_codec irqbypass wmi snd_hda_core snd_hwdep snd_pcm crct10dif_pclmul crc32_pclmul ttm crc32c_intel input_leds ghash_clmulni_intel snd drm_kms_helper drm serio_raw pcspkr i2c_piix4 fam15h_power k10temp edac_core acpi_cpufreq ohci_pci processor aesni_intel lrw glue_helper ablk_helper cryptd aes_x86_64 iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi vmxnet3 virtio_net tg3 libphy sky2 r8169 pcnet32 mii igb ptp pps_core i2c_algo_bit dca e1000 bnx2 atl1c fuse zfs(POE) zunicode(POE) zcommon(POE) znvpair(POE) spl(OE) zavl(POE) nfs lockd grace sunrpc btrfs zlib_deflate multipath linear raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_raid raid456

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor async_tx xor raid6_pq dm_snapshot dm_bufio dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod firewire_core hid_sunplus hid_sony hid_samsung hid_pl hid_petalynx hid_monterey hid_microsoft hid_gyration hid_ezkey hid_cypress hid_chicony hid_cherry hid_belkin hid_a4tech sl811_hcd usb_storage aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 hpsa cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx 3w_sas mptsas mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  pata_sl82c105 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: CPU: 4 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/4 Tainted: P           OE   4.5.2-aufs-r1 #1

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. To be filled by O.E.M./970A-DS3P, BIOS FD 02/26/2016

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  0000000000000061 ffffffff852b0765 ffff88082ed03e68 ffff8800cd12ec80

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  ffffffff8504d446 ffffffff854c54db ffff88080a67a000 ffff88082ed03ec0

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  ffff88080a67a3e0 0000000000000001 ffffffff8504d49e ffffffff8584b0bc

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: Call Trace:

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff852b0765>] ? dump_stack+0x5d/0x79

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff8504d446>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x89/0x9e

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff854c54db>] ? dev_watchdog+0x17a/0x1e1

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff8504d49e>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x43/0x4b

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff850681f7>] ? try_to_wake_up+0x22e/0x23c

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff854c54db>] ? dev_watchdog+0x17a/0x1e1

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff854c5361>] ? qdisc_rcu_free+0x33/0x33

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff8508b1b8>] ? call_timer_fn.isra.5+0x11/0x63

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff8508b389>] ? run_timer_softirq+0x17f/0x1a9

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff85050226>] ? __do_softirq+0xc1/0x1b3

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff85050477>] ? irq_exit+0x39/0x7c

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff85036b2c>] ? smp_trace_apic_timer_interrupt+0x76/0x81

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff855386a2>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x82/0x90

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  <EOI>  [<ffffffff8545cefd>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x126/0x17b

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff8545ceb6>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0xdf/0x17b

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff85077d7b>] ? cpu_startup_entry+0x1ab/0x223

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel:  [<ffffffff8503546c>] ? start_secondary+0x134/0x137

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: ---[ end trace 3a2cdc8848dde3ae ]---

Mar 12 19:23:47 livecd kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up

```

Hast du mal nachgesehen, ob ein ähnlicher Fehler mit der anderen LiveCD/DVD auch auftritt? Weiterhin ist das auch nicht wirklich schön, wenn der USB Controller scheinbar ein Problem hat und dir das Log voll macht:

```

Mar 12 18:47:13 livecd kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

```

Versuche doch mal bitte SystemRescueCD in "Version" 4.9.3. Da ist ein recht aktueller Kernel dabei, wenn du mit "altker64" am Bootprompt startest.

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Das aktuelle BIOS hast du bestimmt schon installiert auf dem Board oder?

----------

## uhai

Super Stefan,

SystemRescueCD war der richtige Tip. Booten und Verbindung steht.

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass das auch Gentoo ist  :Smile: 

Nur schade, dass ich nicht verstanden habe, woran das lag. Jetzt installiere ich den Rechner endlich.... ich bracuhe langsam auch wieder Zugriff auf meine Daten.

Schönen Abend

Uwe

----------

